# New Solarforce S1100 3x18650 thrower



## Blitzwing (Feb 1, 2013)

No info on price yet but I imagine it will be very competetive.


http://solarforce.hk/index.php?controller=products&action=view&id=105


----------



## mvyrmnd (Feb 1, 2013)

Good looking beastie!


----------



## LilKevin715 (Feb 1, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up. In order to output 1100 emitter lumens (assuming drive current of 3A) a XM-L2 U2 would have to be used as a XM-L U2 can only output ~975 emitter lumens @ 3A. Or they could always overdrive a older XM-L. In the pictures I see they are using a older XM-L. The head diameter is listed at 80mm, so ~75mm or so for the actual reflector diameter; it should definately throw quite nicely.


----------



## Vortus (Feb 1, 2013)

Interested to see where they price it at considering the current group of coke can lights out there range from 45ish to 300ish.


----------



## liveris flashlights (Feb 2, 2013)

Awesome flashlight, really really good looking one.


----------



## Blitzwing (Feb 2, 2013)

Solarforce Sales have it up for $119 USD....


----------



## Kevin1322 (Feb 5, 2013)

*New Solarforce S1100 700 meter thrower!*

Look what I just found on http://www.solarforce.hk/index.php?controller=products&action=view&id=105 !!! Don't see anyone selling it yet, but can't wait to hear more about it!

From Solarforces company's site:
"As always, Solarforce has been striving to meet the expectations and requirements of our valuable customers. We are glad to present our first flashlight of 2013, model S1100, to users who need powerful and portable tool of long distance illumination.
S1100 uses high power output and long-lasting CREE XM-L LED (brightness: U2 grade). Over 90% of the white light emitted from the LED is perfectly focused by a precisely-engineered aluminum-alloy reflector with its mirror-like reflective surface, producing an illumination distance over 700m. The micro integrated circuit installed smoothly regulates the output of the flashlight throughout the runtime of each set of batteries. Besides the tail-cap switch, S1100 has a unique button for controlling the output modes (high, medium, low, strobing and SOS) and giving low-power signal. The body of S1100 is made of T6063 T6 aircraft grade aluminum alloy with Mil-spec type III hard-anodized finish, making the whole unit very robust and durable. The compact and high-output features of S1100 make it a good substitute to the traditional spotlights.

Uses CREE XM-L (U2) high power output LED
The body is made of T6063 T6 aircraft grade aluminum alloy. The perfect square pattern is designed for comfort and non-slippery purpose. The whole body is in Mil-spec type III hard-anodized (matt black) finish, which significantly strengthens the anti-wearing and anti-corrosion features of the unit. The flashlight's shape allows the unit rest stably on its side without rolling. The whole body design is a combination of elegance and pragmatism 
Stainless steel bezel which makes the flashlight head much more impact-resistant
A stainless steel connector is included for connecting the flashlight to camera tripods with ease
Lanyard holes for lanyards of various diameters are present at tailcap. The flat bottom surface makes upside down standing of the flashlight possible

Highly focusing reflector producing a illumination distance of over 700m
Strengthened ultra-clear glass lens with two-surface coating for ultra high transparency and light transmittance
Water-proof (IPX-8 standard)
Stable current-regulated output with input voltage range of 8.5 – 13V 
Battery type: 18650 x 3 pc
Built-in reversed battery polarity protection circuit
The forward tailcap click switch automatically enters the lastly used output mode whenever being turned on 
The output-controlling switch provides different modes (100% → 50% → 10% → strobing → SOS → repeats) and low-power indication (please change batteries when the button turns from green to red)
Lumens and runtime:

100%: 1100 lumens & 125 mins
50%: 550 lumens & 4.5 hrs
10%: 110 lumens & 30 hrs

Length x diameter (head and battery tube): 224.3 x 80 x 49mm
Weight: 705g"

I always seem to have to re-learn how to post pics here haha, so if someone else wants to, great. If not (I'm out of time now), I will try to do it Friday.


----------



## tam17 (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: New Solarforce S1100 700 meter thrower!*

Interesting to see Solarforce in this market niche. Compact (I'd say "stubby") throwers seem to be popular lately. Thanks for the heads up.

Cheers


----------



## mvyrmnd (Feb 6, 2013)

*New Solarforce S1100 700 meter thrower!*

Already a thread here:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/354395


----------



## xed888 (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: New Solarforce S1100 700 meter thrower!*

nevermind


----------



## tatasal (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: New Solarforce S1100 700 meter thrower!*



xed888 said:


> nevermind



Why?


----------



## Kevin1322 (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: New Solarforce S1100 700 meter thrower!*



mvyrmnd said:


> Already a thread here:
> 
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/354395



I did a search first, but nothing popped up. Sorry about that. Thanks for putting the two threads together.


----------



## Kevin1322 (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: New Solarforce S1100 700 meter thrower!*

Straight from the company: "S1100 will availlabe approx the end of this month, price is USD 119.99."


----------



## Ray-o-light (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: New Solarforce S1100 700 meter thrower!*

Anybody find any info on the the batts used to establish the runtimes?


----------



## Kevin1322 (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: New Solarforce S1100 700 meter thrower!*

It's out!!! I really want it, but I think I need to wait another month or two due to finances. :sigh:


----------



## harro (Mar 3, 2013)

*Re: New Solarforce S1100 700 meter thrower!*

After some OT, mine's in the mail, although i'm not sure what sort of mail it is. $2 USD to Aus from Solarforce shop in HK.


----------



## wertzius (Mar 3, 2013)

*Re: New Solarforce S1100 700 meter thrower!*

It's registered Airmail. Should be in Aus within a few days.


----------



## Blitzwing (Mar 3, 2013)

*Re: New Solarforce S1100 700 meter thrower!*

Yeah, that's his flat rate for shipping. Takes a week or so.


----------



## harro (Mar 7, 2013)

*Re: New Solarforce S1100 700 meter thrower!*

Tks guys. Actually, after looking a bit closer, you cant help but notice some similarities with the TN31. If i can figure out how to, i'll try and post some beamshots from the S1100 ( when it arrives ) and TN31.

:thumbsup:


----------



## JulianP (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: New Solarforce S1100 700 meter thrower!*

I just got mine today





It's big and solid...




Here it is next to my 35W HID and my little SWM Titanium V10 Ti.

I had a few 18650 Li batteries and quickly tried it out. It easily out-threw the HID, and the beam was understandably smoother, even and ...yes, beautiful. The HID has a floody beam, as you'd expect, but it's just ugly and uneven due to the bulb shape and position.

The batteries were nearly flat, and the light went out after a few minutes. I orderered some 3400mAh panasonics anyway. So far I am really pleased with it. It is not as heavy as my arc light (maxabeam clone) and it out-throws just about everything else I've got..My conclusion is that LED has finally caught up with HID in 2013, and now offers significant advantages. I just can't wait for the next advances in LED technology.


----------



## don.gwapo (Mar 14, 2013)

*Re: New Solarforce S1100 700 meter thrower!*

Does the low and medium have visible PWM just like their drop-ins?


----------



## Blitzwing (Mar 14, 2013)

*Re: New Solarforce S1100 700 meter thrower!*

Thanks for the update. :thumbsup:


----------



## JulianP (Mar 15, 2013)

don.gwapo said:


> Does the low and medium have visible PWM just like their drop-ins?



I took it out tonight and couldn't see the PWM. However, if I shake my fingers in front of the beam I can just see some strobing effect.


----------



## harro (Mar 29, 2013)

The first photo is a TN31 Thrunite X-ML U2.
The second photo is a Solarforce S1100 X-ML U2.
The tree visible on the left is about 250 Meters from the camera. Reflections in the distance are a rail crossing at about 650 Meters from the camera.


----------



## JulianP (Mar 30, 2013)

Thanks Harro, what is your impression? It the TN31 visibly brighter?


----------



## harro (Mar 30, 2013)

JulianP said:


> Thanks Harro, what is your impression? It the TN31 visibly brighter?



Hi JulianP;
Not really. Even though the '31 quotes an extra 50-60 lumens, its really not visible. The S1100 IMVHO has a nicer tint, as well as being noticibly tighter in the spot. The photo for the 1100 was a bit shakey also, as i was holding the torches. ( ISO 100, F4.5, 5 sec. ) The hotspot of the 1100 tended to dissapear down the road under the trees, where the 31 was a little bit more of a flood, in comparison. The 1100's spill was noticibly less. The S1100 has a really nice build quality to it, similar to the TN31. However, there's one big difference, about $100 AUD !! Ohh, watch the cell carrier on the S1100 too. It is really nice quality, but it only goes in to the torch one way ( + to the head ). It'd be nice if the + and - marks were raised or in some other way tactile, so you can identify which way the carrier inserts in the dark. The S1100 is in no way embarrased by the TN31.
Cheers;
Mike
:thumbsup:


----------



## JulianP (Mar 30, 2013)

harro said:


> Hi JulianP;
> Not really. Even though the '31 quotes an extra 50-60 lumens, its really not visible. The S1100 IMVHO has a nicer tint, as well as being noticibly tighter in the spot. The photo for the 1100 was a bit shakey also, as i was holding the torches. ( ISO 100, F4.5, 5 sec. ) The hotspot of the 1100 tended to dissapear down the road under the trees, where the 31 was a little bit more of a flood, in comparison. The 1100's spill was noticibly less. The S1100 has a really nice build quality to it, similar to the TN31. However, there's one big difference, about $100 AUD !! Ohh, watch the cell carrier on the S1100 too. It is really nice quality, but it only goes in to the torch one way ( + to the head ). It'd be nice if the + and - marks were raised or in some other way tactile, so you can identify which way the carrier inserts in the dark. The S1100 is in no way embarrased by the TN31.
> Cheers;
> Mike
> :thumbsup:



Thanks,

I am enjoying the S1100, but I thought maybe I should have got the TN31. I just couldn't see where the extra $100 was going. The S1100 claims 1100 lumens and a 700m throw for $119. while the old TN31 claims 1147 lumens, a throw of 700m at $220.

The new TN31 claims 1376 lumens and a throw of 840m for $250. I guess the lumens race never stops. I just hope that some day, within the next 5 years, I will be able to put a spot on a cloud using an LED flashlight ...for a couple of hundred bucks.


----------



## harro (Mar 30, 2013)

If the cloud is low enough ( 1,000 ft or so ) i can do it with a Dereelight CL1HV4 and Aspheric lense. My brother in law watched me do this, and commented ' oh golly ' ( sort of )


----------



## Graham Sylvia (Mar 30, 2013)

Thank's Harro for the pic's. I am glad that I decided to get the S1100 opposed to the TN31. I tried it out during the week hunting fox's. The S1100 done an excellent job of holding them at distance's out to 400 metre's & then being able to dispatch them with the .204 at that distance.



Graham.


----------



## harro (Mar 31, 2013)

Graham Sylvia said:


> Thank's Harro for the pic's. I am glad that I decided to get the S1100 opposed to the TN31. I tried it out during the week hunting fox's. The S1100 done an excellent job of holding them at distance's out to 400 metre's & then being able to dispatch them with the .204 at that distance.
> 
> 
> Thanks. As i was saying, the 1100 more than holds it's own in company. Taken in isolation, its an absolute beast. What muzzle velocity with the .204" ?
> Mike.


----------



## Blitzwing (Mar 31, 2013)

Thanks for the pics. It looks like excellent bang for the buck (like all Solarforce gear, IMO).


----------

